# ,  / > Yaesu >  Vertex standart Sys600

## Alexx40

!      Vertex Standart System 600.  (  ),  ,  -    "    "(   ). -  "   "    -,    -   (!)   ()?   -   "  "?.    - "".?? -      .         FT-600,    ,   "      ".. ..  .        . ..   ,        FT-600,        .

----------


## Alexx40

,     ,      ,    " "         ..   "",  3-      !     ""    ..   -    :Neutral: ..   ,      .! ..     , ,  .! ..1.. ""    () ,      , ..  "9", INT    ,    .

*  9 ():*

http://fastpic.ru/view/65/2015/0820/...6cd67.jpg.html
    ""...

----------


## uk8adi

"-"
http://www.radioscanner.ru/trx/yaesu/ft-600/
(  )
 :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/yaesu/file18763/
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/yaesu/file18764/

----------


## RX9CDR

> ..


      ?

----------


## Alexx40

> ?


 -, , , !    ,   -       , ,      ,    ,           !!!!    20.!!!!   ,    ?  ?!    ,  ...   :Rolling Eyes: 




> ,     - . 
>    "" ......
>   -     . !
> 
>          --.
>   ,      -   **     .-(  ,    :1,2,3).  :    ;  1  2;  2  3...   ... ! (    ,  ,    ,  ...)
> 
>  -       (VFO/MEM  ..) ,     .


,       !!!! .. " " !..  ,       VFO-      .. .

----------

Alexx40

----------


## Alexx40

> .  ,    ,      .      (   ).         - .     UK8ADI.  .    ,     .       ,    .


   ,      ! ..    3   !    ""        .         "" ,         . ,         ,   .      ! !    ..- ..
  ..  ,   ,  ,     ""..   , ..   ,  ,   ..  ..  ,   ..     .

----------

Bratelly

----------


## Alexx40

,  ,    .   ,        ,  ..    2- -  ""         .        .    ,      ,     "  "    , ,  " " .    .!  ,  ! !

----------

Alexx40

----------


## Alexx40

> -  !
>  23!!!
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/yaesu/file18764/
> 
>    ,       ...  ...


 ,  4  -  ?         ?        ,  )))

----------


## Alexx40

> -  !
>  23!!!
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/yaesu/file18764/
> 
>    ,       ...  ...


  ,  ,      FT-600 Sys600   ..       2-3 -,  (    ) ,      ,  - ( !)   !.             ..   ,        .     ,     .,      ?!       ,      .!

----------

